# Best SPL Song?



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

What is you guyses opinion of the best song for SPL.?
mav


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

anything by three 6 mafia, but mainly late night tip and slob on my knob
daz dillinger - my system
ying yang twins - say i yi yi remix
x-ecutioners - xl
kmfdm - megalomaniac
nelly - ei
nelly - midwest swing
outkast - rosa parks
nemesis - munchies for your bass
any lil jon really
junior mafia - white chalk (not that much spl, but very deep)
ja rule - lets ride
ultimate subwoofer bass test (the 3:40 one, not the 30 sec long one)
e-40 - rep yo city
woofer cooker (careful with this one, you can melt shit if you play this too long and too loud, you'll see why the first time you listen to it )

search for some bass testing songs, bass mekanik is very good


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

thanks a lot i didnt really expect that big of a reply . this helps i will try to download all of thsoe songs onto one bass kicking cd!.
mav


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

daz dillinger (or DPG) - coastin


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *woofer cooker (careful with this one, you can melt shit if you play this too long and too loud, you'll see why the first time you listen to it )
> *


im scared now...

edit: they should be called the ultimate alternator tests


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

old skool shit man ... BOOMIN SYSTEM by LL COOL J


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Look for anything USAC or USACi labeled, or just search on kazaalite er whathaveya........they got some krazy stuff


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Goin Back to cali - LL Cool J
Dj Magic Mike
Project Pat - Dis Bitch Dat Hoe
DMX, Sean Paul - Here Comes Da Boom
Dre & Snoop - Nothin But A G Thang


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Tracks 29-32 off the 1995 IASCA competition CD. Those will melt your subs in no time flat.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

daz dillinger - my system
Hoochie Mama - 2 Live Crew


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

bickmade said:


> *Hoochie Mama - 2 Live Crew *


YOU AINT NOTHIN' BUT A HOOCHIE MAMA! HOODRAT! HOODRAT! HOOCHIE MAMA!


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Bass Mekanic or Techmaster PEB. Some of the voices are very cheesy but the bass is excellent. Its easy to hit so hard it quits sounding like music, and I have a small system. Unlike alot of music this is purely electronic so don't play it unless you know you can go deep. My freinds subs move alot but you don't hear a thing. Mine just rattles your noggin.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

There's a song woofer wrecker that had some serious bass. 
Trick daddy- Nan *****
504 Boyz- Wobble Wobble 
Outkast- Rosa Parks
Nappy Roots- Where Ya head At
Ying Yang Twins- Twurkulator
Soulja Slim- I'll Pay for it
I've also got a track my friends brother wrote that make his house rattle when he plays it on his stereo, not sure how I could get it to ya though.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Just remembered, anything done by Telarc Recording. Its a label that records specifically for audiophiles. None of it is "bass music" but they have the 1812 Overture w/ cannon shots that I think are 16hz. They also have a recording of a shuttle launch which would have fundamentals around 8hz. Look for test disks. I have one w/ a 10hz break in note. Not meant to be played to an audible level but if your subs can handle it, then go to it.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

too bad the human ear can't hear frequencies below 24hz or those tracks might be fun to listen to


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

It is hard to find a system to produce those notes to audible levels but you can hear them. Human hearing isn't real sensitive below 25-30hz but with enough volume you can hear down there. Even if your not "hearing" it you will feel it. I know in my car I can hear a 20hz sine wave without turning the system above normal listening levels. You may not be able to physically here those notes. My wife can but she says it is painful to listen to really low bass.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah I have a track on one of my bass mekanik cd's where the note just gets lower and lower. When it hits the lowest point you can't hear it any more but everything in the car is still shaking and the rear view is going crazy. It's pretty fun


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
What is desireable in an SPL song?

Seth


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

like a pimp by juicy j 
you see we poor by headbussaz


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

anything eminem(his songs have so much freakin bass)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> What is desireable in an SPL song?
> 
> Seth *



bass


----------



## Brad67 (Apr 30, 2002)

lil john and the eastside boys- get low.. that song hits harder than almost everything on my bass mekaniks cd


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *bass *


Well,
Bass like a humm, or base like a hit. All the songs so far have humming bass. 
Try 'Million Miles Away' by Dune. You won't be dissapointed, but don't be surprised if some stoned ravers start dropping by.

Seth


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

"you could use either...but most use a sine wave at the Hz that hits the highest (different for each system)"

-SentraStyleEMW


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

a good one is by eminem, dmx, obie trice =Go To Sleep.....man, i hate bumpin that song cuz it has TOO much bass


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

As far as competition SPL, if you get to play what you want go for thumps and burps. These allow the battery/alternator to recover between hits whereas sine waves will roll off the voltage after the first few milliseconds. Newer Depeche Mode has some bass drum lines that make me turn it down. Otherwise, newer hard rock/metal like Mudvayne, Chevelle, Soulfly, and One Minute Silence all have HUGE triggers. The ones that are a real long slow bass drop.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Mudvayne songs have some crazy bass hits, I forgot the name but #3 on their new CD has a crazy double bass through the entire song that just sounds amazing on my sub.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i found that woofer cooker and listened to it on my computer system since it has a sub. it hits pretty hard on my computer system


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

air force ones by nelly....song get sold after hearing it twice but has great bass


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

nelly- pimp juice hits pretty hard


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

omg.... 
Nelly? Mudvayne?

Come on... if you want some big SPL... and huge db levels....

you have to get an competition bass CD...
i have about 7 of them right now

Here are my favorites

BassMekaniK - no title (has 99 tracks!)
BaSs 305 - bass into the future
BaSsMekaniK - PowerBox the Bassiest Hits

those "3" cd's I guarantee will rock your head off....
I had my car in the garage, with the big door closed, as well as all my windows up, and doors closed, I turned it up about 1/2 way, and my ladder in the next room (the study) was ratteling really bad....

and BTW Mudvayne.. does have bass... but not for SPL....
*Unless you go to one of their concerts! (Summer Sanitarium)!!!!

damn those speakers hit fucking hard, you can feel it in your chest, and can feel your ears 1 day later.... it makes u TrEmBLe


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

If you want bass,try Bass 305 as earlier suggested or burn a cd with Still Fly by the Bigtymers.

You guys try playin classical/orchestra music with your subs...dang nasty...tried playin the themes of the Lone Ranger, Marlboro, Superman and Indiana Jones.The drum they use hits quite low


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

The BassMekanik I agree is great bass music. If you don't mind listening to electronic voices all the time then like I mentioned earlier is Techmaster PEB. Very much like BassMekanik but a little older and it has a jamaican feel to it. May be hard to find but there were several cds. The bass was a little deeper, they had female electronic voices, and they had cheesey ass graphics of woofers as flying saucers. I think that was "It came from outer bass."


----------

